# طريقة صنع كابل ارسال صوت usb



## قويدر1991 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




ممكن اخواني استستفسار من فضلكم حول طريقة صنع كابل usb to audio jack










كيف يركب كابل الصوت JACK مع كابل USB ؟ 
ارجوا منكم رسم مخطط بسيط للربط من فضلكم


----------



## Eng_albazedy (21 مارس 2015)

اليو اس بي سيجنال بلسات بتعبر عن البيناري وبتكون بالزيرو والواحد اما السماعات بتحتاج لسيجنال متصله والله اعلم


----------



## tamer.shibl (3 مايو 2015)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بكم

ويجازيكم عنا خير


----------

